
The NASA Design Program (2011) - kevin
http://www.thisisdisplay.org/features/the_nasa_design_program
======
phillmv
It speaks to the challenge of good design and of changing organizations.

But I got a soft spot for the meatball. Today, the worm reads as cold and
clinical, and potentially kind of out of touch with NASA culture. The meatball
kind of exudes a certain optimism.

Astronauts fill their jump suits with patches, and all mission patches are
fundamentally dorky, committee like things. And even while the new logo was in
vigour, people still wore the old one!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Nelson_(astronaut)#/med...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Nelson_\(astronaut\)#/media/File:Nelson-p.jpg)
This one is from 1985, the year after they won their award:
[http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/276615main_BarbMorgan_5.j...](http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/276615main_BarbMorgan_5.jpg)

I wonder whether the new logo wouldn't have had better adoption had they used
the new logo type where appropriate but showed it off inserted in a cleaned
up, subtler version of the meatball.

------
fezz
more: [http://www.grapheine.com/typographie/logo-de-la-
nasa](http://www.grapheine.com/typographie/logo-de-la-nasa)

